# Aluminum prop flex vs Stainless prop. Prop geek special.



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

ss is a harder metal so they can use smaller dia metal, also it holds it shape a lot better after smaller impacts like hitting a soft patch of mud, but on the other hand you can get a few alum props for the price of a ss, also you can get ss refinished for pretty cheap. I wouldn't use a ss in hp under 20 or 25 imo


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

http://www.formulapropeller.com/propellers.html


> Aluminum vs. Stainless Steel
> The decision between purchasing an aluminum or stainless steel propeller can be difficult. However if you fully understand the differences between them, your decision can be much easier.
> The most common understanding of the difference is that stainless steel propellers perform better than aluminum propellers. This is only half true. Material (Stainless vs Aluminum) only accounts for approximately 10% of the actual performance of the propeller. The other 90% of performance is in the blade design.
> Well designed aluminum propellers will out perform an average stainless steel propeller. So it's important to research a propeller's performance before your purchase. It is also important to try different pitches and brands to get your boat dialed in to the best possible propeller.
> ...


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

I have bashed too many props to even consider stainless. This is a forum for shallow water skiffs right? ;D


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Personally for a 25hp I would use aluminum no matter what. On my 25 yamaha I tried at least 6 different props (I wss bored). The stock aluminum one ALWAYS outperformed the ss ones, even in the same pitch/diameter. The problm with ss on a motor 25hp and under is the cost, the impact damage, and the ss is 4-5times as heavy. It may be a little thinner but i believe it takes more power to turn the heavier prop than the difference in thickness could ever do. 
My motor would always driveshaft chatter like crazy with the stainless because it was so heavy


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

> I have bashed too many props to even consider stainless.  This is a forum for shallow water skiffs right? ;D


Exactly!


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Hitting a shell/rock bar etc... just rt. w/ a stainless prop may bend your prop shaft $$$$$$$$ :'(


----------



## Paul_Barnard (Oct 28, 2011)

> Hitting a shell/rock bar etc... just rt.  w/ a stainless prop may bend your prop shaft $$$$$$$$ :'(


I thought most were equipped with sacrificial hubs.


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

If your running a bass boat with a 300 hp and want to maximize the boats performance go with a stainless. God forbid somebody gets there before you do. But obviously, I don't believe this is your case. Most skiffs rigged with under 60 hp do not even need a stainless prop. The difference in performance is extremely minimal. I guide out of a 16 ft skiff with a 40 hp and aluminum prop. 

A lower unit rebuild is not is cheap and the extra 2 mph are not worth it!! You can buy two or three props for the same cost as a stainless. Good luck with your choice. Tight lines my friend.


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

some of what is said might be true but run any alum prop that is either off the shelf of cupped and the ss will outperform it all day in turns and over all preformance


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

U worry too much... 

Aluminum props are great/cheap to begin to dial in on performance. Just know the second you hit a blade of grass or a jellyfish, their performance is toast. Use the aluminum to pick the optimal stainless, and to fish new waters. Run stainless if you know your waters or have nothing to worry about. 

Flex is for engines that have the nuts to flex a prop (+150hp)


----------



## Jeremy_James (Feb 27, 2013)

Great advice from you all. Thank you. 

I am going to stick with my aluminum prop for that where I fish is nothing but rocks and oyster beds. It doesn't matter how well you know the waters, there are hidden water mines all over. Which also include abandoned crab traps, etc. 

I am going to purchase a 4 blade aluminum with some cupping as well. 

With my 15hp 4s Suzuki, I could not tell you any differences with performance between my SS and aluminum. That is why I brought up this question.


By the way, my powertech 3 blade stainless that came off of my 2008 15hp Suzuki 4 stroke is for sale. 10 spline, perfect condition. Moderate cupping. ;D


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

will that prop fit on my suzuki 20?


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

My used DF140 Suzuki came with a 19 pitch aluminum prop. I had the hots to replace it with stainless then I started thinking about were we fish with those black rocks as big as a vw bugs and oyster bars. So I'm going to see how this prop performs before I replace it. We do fish in shallow water. I don't agree that grass and jelly fish are going to bend an aluminum prop. Just saying


----------



## Jeremy_James (Feb 27, 2013)

> will that prop fit on my suzuki 20?



I'm almost positive it will.


----------



## Jeremy_James (Feb 27, 2013)

> My used DF140 Suzuki came with a 19 pitch aluminum prop. I had the hots to replace it with stainless then I started thinking about were we fish with those black rocks as big as a vw bugs and oyster bars. So I'm going to see how this prop performs before I replace it. We do fish in shallow water. I don't agree that grass and jelly fish are going to bend an aluminum prop. Just saying


Yes, I fish in the same rocky areas as well. Places where the VW rocks roam as well. 

Honestly, the price made the decision for me. The prop that power tech recommended to me was $350 for the 3 blade SS and $467 for the 4 blade SS. I'm sticking with an aluminum. I am currently looking for a 4 blade though.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

softer alum. props save drive/ prop shafts from lots of stress when wacking chit...
shallow skiffs = aluminum
off/ nearshore boats = ss

-- you wont notice much performance diff. in a small skiff if any....


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

> > will that prop fit on my suzuki 20?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm almost positive it will.


I'm interested. 

Say you have a nice new aluminum prop that pushed you 30mph. Then one time you had to idle across a sandbar or mud flat before you could get in deep enough water to to get up and run. After you get up and run you'll find yourself doing 28-29 and it will only go downhill from there.... 

All I'm saying is any little scrape, nick, rash in aluminum has a more noticable impact on its performance. If you're scared, run aluminum


----------



## Jeremy_James (Feb 27, 2013)

> > > will that prop fit on my suzuki 20?
> >
> >
> >
> ...


I contacted Powertech, they want over $400 for their 4 blade stainless that they recommended for my set up. I'm not a cheap ass, but I'm not dropping $400 on a SS prop, especially for the areas that I fish. Nothing but rocks and oyster bars. I just picked up a brand new aluminum from a prop shop that they cupped for me, I traded some premium grade coffee and a little cash (his idea) that's how cheap these aluminum props are! Haha 

I'll hold the prop for you, run it and tell me how you like it. When will I see you next Billy bob?


----------

